# [SOLVED] dvdrw options in fstab

## hadian

i have a dvd-rom and a dvd-writer. the related lines in my fstab are:

```
/dev/cdrom   /mnt/cdrom      auto      noauto,ro      0 0

/dev/dvdrw   /mnt/dvdrw      auto      noauto,rw      0 0
```

the dvd-rom works well but when i insert a cd or dvd in dvd-rw it does not recognize it and it is not mounted automatically. i tried to mount it manually.

```
# mount /dev/dvdrw /mnt/dvdrw/

mount: block device /dev/hdd is write-protected, mounting read-only
```

it was mounted but in read-only mode.

what is wrong in my fstab that it is not reconnized automatically?

Regards,

HadianLast edited by hadian on Mon Nov 30, 2009 2:37 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, what WM are you using, because nowadays, we don't need to add these entry inside the /etc/fstab.

----------

## hadian

WM?

do you mean Windows Manager? i work with Gnome.without adding in fstab it does not mount it.

----------

## VoidMage

Not that I use Gnome, but wasn't it other way around

- entry in fstab stopping automount from working ?

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, can you post this :

```

# emerge --info

```

Gnome comes with an automounter.

----------

## hadian

```
$ emerge --info

Portage 2.1.6.13 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2, 2.6.30-gentoo-r5 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.30-gentoo-r5-x86_64-AMD_Athlon-tm-_64_X2_Dual_Core_Processor_4600+-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 24 Nov 2009 13:15:03 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p28

dev-lang/python:     2.6.2-r1

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4-r3

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6a

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/www.ibiblio.org/gentoo/ http://mirror.mcs.anl.gov/pub/gentoo/ http://ftp.heanet.ie/pub/gentoo/"

LANG="C"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="en fa"

MAKEOPTS="-j4"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.namerica.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 avahi berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups dbus dri dts dvd dvdr eds emboss encode evo fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gnome gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv ipv6 jpeg ldap libnotify mad mikmod mmx modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl png ppds pppd python qt3support quicktime readline reflection sdl session spell spl sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd thunar tiff truetype unicode usb vorbis x264 xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en fa" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

----------

## d2_racing

Can you post this :

```

$ groups

```

You need to be in the group plugdev.

----------

## hadian

as i wrote before, i have no problem with dvdrom so problem is for something else. anyway, here is the output:

```
$ groups

wheel audio video users reza plugdev
```

----------

## d2_racing

Maybe it's because of a Udev rules.

I'm not an expert on that, but maybe it's part of your problem.

----------

## Speccy

 *hadian wrote:*   

> as i wrote before, i have no problem with dvdrom so problem is for something else. anyway, here is the output:
> 
> ```
> $ groups
> 
> ...

 

Hi, I am not sure what else you mean, but I guess is that you want to write directly to your cd/dvd medium?

Like packet writing?

Do you use ide, scsi or sata cd/dvdrom?

If scsi or sata, I would change fstab so it points to the real device, like /dev/sr0.

```

fstab entry

/dev/sr0   /mnt/cdrom   auto            noauto,user  0 0

```

You can check with ls /dev/cdrom -l

In my case that is a link to /dev/sr0

```

ls /dev/cdrom -l

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 3 Nov 27 15:57 /dev/cdrom -> sr0

ls /dev/sr0 -l 

brw-rw---- 1 root cdrom 11, 0 Nov 27 15:57 /dev/sr0

```

As you can see, it points to /dev/sr0

Also, make sure you are in the cdrom group

```

groups

wheel audio cdrom video cdrw usb users plugdev cdemu

```

good luck

----------

## hadian

on my PC:

```
reza@localhost ~ $ ls /dev/cd* -l 

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 3 Nov 29  2009 /dev/cdrom -> hdd

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 3 Nov 29  2009 /dev/cdrom1 -> hdc

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 3 Nov 29  2009 /dev/cdrw -> hdd

reza@localhost ~ $ ls /dev/dv* -l

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 3 Nov 29  2009 /dev/dvd -> hdd

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 3 Nov 29  2009 /dev/dvd1 -> hdc

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 3 Nov 29  2009 /dev/dvdrw -> hdd

```

i added the user to cdrom and cdrw group and deleted the related lines in fstab. now both of my drives are mounted automatically. (hope to be able to write on dvd-writer!!!!!)Last edited by hadian on Sun Nov 29, 2009 6:47 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## d2_racing

Good.

----------

